# Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf



## bum_bum (17. März 2012)

Hallo,

kann jemand aus Erfahrung sagen, ob einem der Schein nach der Prüfung in Düsseldorf sofort ausgehändigt wird?
Oder muss man erst am nächsten Öffnungstag zur Behörde und den Schein dort abholen?


----------



## Laserbeak (17. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*

Soweit mir bekannt ist, ist die Prozedur eigentlich überall einheitlich. Nach der bestandenen Prüfung bekommt man im Regelfall das Prüfungszeugnis ausgehändigt.
Mit diesem kann man dann bei der zuständigen Behörde den jeweiligen Fischereischein beantragen, der dann eine Gebühr kostet.


----------



## bum_bum (17. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf*

Mir ist bekannt, dass z.B, in Gelsenkirchen der Schein direkt ausgehändigt wird.

Den Antrag auf den 5-Jahres-Schein habe ich inklusive Passfoto zumindest schon bei der Anmeldung zur Prüfung gestellt


----------

